# Sushi Night



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Cut seaweed wrappers in 4 pieces.
1/2 Pound Salmon
1/2 Pound Shrimp
Japanese Rice
Cut up Avocado
2 chopped scallions
Wasabi mustard
Sauce with Mayo, mixed with sriracha, honey.
soy sauce.
Side dish of coleslaw
Make it as you eat eat…put a tablespoon rice inside the center of
the seaweed wrapper, put on fish, avocado, put on wasabi, mayo sauce,
fold and dip in soy sauce.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Where's the chopsticks? If you're gonna do Asian you must use the sticks. I have a sushi rolling mat and make it in this style. And I see I'm not the only one with a remote on the table.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Remember this thread? I usually use the sushi contraption for making sushi.
but, have discovered that this way is much easier for a quick sushi fix without all
the work.
I just bought 5 lbs of the rice at the asian store for 9.50…when I got
home I saw it on Amazon 21.00 for 15 lbs. (sale price) so I ordered it. 
It’s such a delicious rice.



https://www.diychatroom.com/threads/son-of-a-gun-sushi-rolls-shrimp-egg-roll-in-a-bowl.633841/#post-5557751


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That was before my time on the forum. I can get the rice locally. Right now I have Calrose Botan rice in stock.
I like to use the Iron Chef Matsuharu Morimoto's mention of preparing rice for sushi. It's a bit involved but good. Involves rice vinegar, sugar and salt. All adding after the rice is cooked and cooled. You can find it on the internet using varying amounts of rice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The Japanese restaurants also add vinegar, salt and sugar in the rice. I usually just add the salt. I’m hooked on this particular rice (Kokuho) it’s my favorite. In between I also use Goya rice, any other brand I find to be mushy and not as flavorful.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

And another that can be interesting for it's nutlike flavor and aroma if you don't eat it all the time is Basmati rice, not TexMati but Basmati from India or Pakistan. We eat basmati exclusively, I'm not an American long grain fan, unless making risotto then arborio. Yes I've used basmati for sushi. Take a look here.



Sushi Recipes | How to Make Sushi


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like sushi tacos!

How do you get the basmati to stick together for sushi?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Looks like sushi tacos!


If you’re talking to me. That is a good way to describe it. Put the seaweed in your hand and build it up with the rice and fish and avocado just like making a taco. It’s fast and fun and has all the flavor of a sushi roll as well.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry this is not sushi. Might be tasty but personally I think not. Here we have maki sushi ( the rolls) and nigiri sushi ( fish with small balls of rice ). Missing in this picture is another form of sushi , sashimi. Sashimi is simply carefully thin sliced pieces of raw fish. They are my favorite.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Where's the chopsticks? If you're gonna do Asian you must use the sticks. I have a sushi rolling mat and make it in this style. And I see I'm not the only one with a remote on the table.


I've eaten sushi since I was about 7 & we went to Japan. It was a cruise & there was a typhoon on the way. Memorable! It has gotten confusing at times since then, even in living in Hawaii and California.. I had a Japanese tenant and we went for sushi. It gave me a chance to ask him about the etiquette of eating sushi. He said in Japan, it really didn't matter. You could use your hand or chopsticks.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> Looks like sushi tacos!
> 
> How do you get the basmati to stick together for sushi?


Google "sticky rice". Did you know that sushi chef apprentices have to spend years just perfecting the rice?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

J. V. said:


> Google "sticky rice". Did you know that sushi chef apprentices have to spend years just perfecting the rice?


If you want a good Rice try Baker Farm located in LA. "Popcorn Rice" it is very good.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks good anyway!


----------

